# Lipo battery conversions to Bachmann locos



## freddyb (Jul 13, 2012)

I have been looking through the forum looking for simple examples of the above. Most seem to use railroad type equipment but me being me wish to be different primarily because I have a 2.4GHz radio tx. that I intend using on my coal fired K28 (already converted to radio on the throttle but due to weather not yet tried), and I think I can use the other main control for an electric powered loco using the centre off "elevator" control. The idea is to use Lipo batteries 14.8V at 2200mAh or greater. I am looking for advice on the choice of ESC (boat or car type?) and also the battery condition monitor or alarm. What type of motors do Bachmann use, brushless or brushed? The locos I wish to convert are an old 2 truck 38t shay (with new metal bogies) a K27 with the complicated circuit board and an old time 2-6-0. Some simple wiring diagrams suitable for these would be helpful.
Hope this is not too complex a question, and thanks in advance.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello freddyb.

I make a number of different ESC's that use 2.4 Ghz R/C for speed and direction control plus directional constant brightness lighting and 4 x sound triggers.
I have a specialist Plug'n'Play ESC for the Bachmann K-27.
I don't use a centre OFF one stick control as that makes the speed control less smooth. Much better speed control is achieved by setting the direction with the elevator stick and using the full travel of the throttle stick for 36 step Digital Proportional speed control.

If you are using Spektrum DSM2 R/C you simply plug the RX's in upside down on the ESC pcb. If you have a DX6i you simply allocate one memory for all your battery locos. Other brands may require a small adaptor pcb with servo leads.

If you visit the RCS website go to the Instructions tab and select How To. There you will find a list of articles I have written on how to do installations.

I cannot advise you on using Li-Po batteries other than to say that for safety reasons the manufacturers state they MUST[/b] be charged externally. It is possible to have them permanently mounted but that does require quite complicated wiring to ensure the balancing plugs are used in the charger.
I still use and recommend NiCd cells but I understand Li-Ion batteries are extremely popular in the USA.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

One morsel of information. No large scale loco I know of have brushless motors. 

Another, there is no simple diagram of the K27, and the 2-6-0 has a simple one available from Bachmann site. 

Greg


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

also the battery condition monitor or alarm 
I'm curious why you want this? If it is for anticipating the battery rundown, most of us survive by guessing - or from experience! You could put an LED somewhere (or use the headlight? Turn it off when the voltage drops to xx ?)


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

There are inexpensive monitoring systems that will transmit the battery status, cheap, and typical in the R/C hobby... nothing wrong with a fuel gauge in a car right? 

Greg


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Fred - Please check out my website: My control systems use 2.4GH Hobby Radios, and also provide you with protection for your Li-Po batterys with a built-in Low battery warning system (both soft and hard cutoffs). Look for the RailBoss Plus.


----------



## freddyb (Jul 13, 2012)

I must thank you gentlemen for your most informative replies to my enquiry. I must admit I find the instructions for the installation of the commercial railroad orientated R/C gear a bit difficult to get my head around. Possibly it would be easier with the hardware in my hand. I was hoping to use equipment available easily here in the UK from my local model shops which are heavily biased towards aircraft and boats, so it seemed sensible to use that equipment. The transmitter and receiver fitted to my K28 are of the Hitec make. It is the Optic5 channel Tx with the Minima 6T micro-receiver. Again I am not sure if one can use different makes of receiver with the Hitec Tx. As to the battery condition monitor / cut out, I know these are very advisable with Lipo batteries as if the cells drop under 3.1V they are probably unusable there-after. I may yet opt for some of the gear that you have mentioned, but want to look at all the pros and cons first. Again any information provided is very useful. 
Thanks, 
Freddyb.


----------

